# Fmod



## Da ErrOr (3. April 2002)

Hab ein Problem !!!
Und zwar hab ich jetzt neulich was von FMOD gehört und gleich runtergezogen aber wie bindet man das ein dire Doku in diesem ZIP hilft mir nicht wirklich also bitte wie Spiele ich Tracked Files imn einem Prog ab ... (Compiler VC++ 5.0/FMODSDK 3.3)


----------



## Xeragon (3. April 2002)

Hmm, eigentlich sind die Tutorials in der Dokumentation ganz brauchbar, ansonsten schau dir halt die Beispiele an (z.b. "simplest" und "simple")


----------



## Da ErrOr (4. April 2002)

Ich find die nicht sehr HILFREICH 
WER KANN MIR NEN EXAMPLE ZUSCHICKEN???Am besten mit nem kleinen OPENGL DING DRUNTER ... Ihr nehmt am besten den Bascode von http://nehe.gamedev.net


DANKE


----------



## Da ErrOr (4. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Da ErrOr _
> *Ich find die nicht sehr HILFREICH
> WER KANN MIR NEN EXAMPLE ZUSCHICKEN???Am besten mit nem kleinen OPENGL DING DRUNTER ... Ihr nehmt am besten den Bascode von http://nehe.gamedev.net
> 
> ...


----------



## Xeragon (4. April 2002)

Es sind eh Beipsiele im \Samples-Ordner, keine Ahnung wieso das Beispiel auch OpenGL verwenden soll??? Hat ja nix damit zu tun


----------



## Piesbruhder (4. April 2002)

Hallo!

Ich hab da ne kleine Frage:

  FMOD? Wassn das???


----------



## Da ErrOr (4. April 2002)

Ich bin nicht DUMM!!! Und ich weiß auch das man nicht OPENGL benutzen muß mit FMOD... ich hab bloß früher mit BASS gearbeitet !!!
Wollte aber FMOD ausprobieren da ich allerdings an Demos Werkel bevorzuge ich den Basecode von NEHE um es leichter verstehen zu können!


----------



## Xeragon (4. April 2002)

Ein Grafik-Basecode wird dir aber dennoch nicht beim Verständnis einer Sound-Library helfen!
Früher oder später ist es sowieso unerlässlich APIs mit nur mit der mitgelieferten Dokumentation / Beispielen zu verstehen.


----------



## Da ErrOr (4. April 2002)

*WITZBOLD*

Danke für ihre Hilfe  ... gut ... also hier ist wohl der falsche anlaufplatz für sowas ... :-(


----------



## Da ErrOr (4. April 2002)

*NAchfrage*

Kennt ihr wenigstens noch andere Boards wo die Leute wenigstens noch einiger Massen normal sind


----------



## absent (2. November 2003)

ich hab mir das jetzt runtergeladen aber... ich weiß nicht wo ich die datein aus dem zip rdner hinpacken soll das steht nirgends :-(


----------

